# canned bees? not at all



## colddigger (Jun 7, 2007)

caindeiz are so so good

if i had a buffalo nickel for everytime i posted that

i would have five. whole. cents. :shock:

post your favorite caindiez!


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 8, 2007)

? do you mean 'candy' ? as in our english sweets or are they a 'make'?

please excuse my englishness


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Another post that makes no since by colddigger.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Your telling me Rick


----------

